# Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer und niemand ist dran



## Anonymous (14 April 2005)

Hallo zusammmen,
Seit drei Tagen bekomme ich ständig (also 7 -9 am Tag) Anrufe mit unterdrückter Rufnummer. Eigentlich kein Problem und darum bin ich beim ersten und zweiten Mal auch dran gegangen. Allerdings ist am anderen Ende keine Stimme zu hören sondern ein Freizeichen, als hätte ich wo angerufen.

Hat jemand etwas ähnliches erlebt und kann mein Anruf weitergeleitet werden, ohne, dass ich irgendeien Taste drücke?

Kann es denn sein, dass für mich Kosten entstehen, obwohl ich lediglich ein Gespräch entgegennehme?

Viele Fragen, ich weiß...

Grüße Klaus


----------



## stieglitz (14 April 2005)

Also mal vorab, Kosten dürften dabei keine anfallen.
(Wobei ich der Telefonmafia allerhand zutraue)
Die Telefonnummer des Anrufenden bekommt man wohl nur über eine Fangschaltung raus.
Die Anrufe können alle möglichen Gründe haben.
Viele Maschinen sind zu Wartungszwecken mit dem Telefon verbunden und können im Schadensfall einen telefonischen Reparaturauftrag erteilen.
Wenn dort die falsche Nummer hinterlegt ist, geht der Anruf an den Falschen.
Wir hatten das mal mit einer Alarmanlage, die hat jede Nacht über Wochen eine brave Familie aus dem Schlaf gerissen. Die kamen auch erst durch eine Fangschaltung dahinter, dass es unsere Alarmanlage war. War ziemlich peinlich. 
Der Fehler lag bei einem Mitarbeiter der Wartungsarbeiten an der Anlage ausgeführt hatte. Einfach ein dummer Tipfehler.

Hinter diesen Anrufen muss also kein Betrugsversuch oder ähnliches stecken.


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2005)

*Das beruhigt mich*

Danke für die prompte Antwort.

Sobald ich dahinter gekommen bin, wer oder was für diese Anrufe verantwortlich is werde ich das hier posten.

Ich habe meine Mailbox jetzt so eingestellt, dass alle Anrufe direkt umgeleitet werden. Zwar habe ich nach wie vor diverse Anrufe bekommen, aber keine Nachricht auf der Mailbox...

Gruß Klaus.


----------

